# Wanting To Finish Basement



## Outlaw (Feb 24, 2012)

I have now saved enough money to finish my basement and I need ideas. I want to do something rustic. I have already bought my flooring which is bridgeport red oak. I have access to alot of cedar boards also. Would they go together? Basement is 31x27. I'm new here and really needing ideas. Want to do some of the walls in lumber some drywall and painted, Maybe half wall with ledge. Any help would be appreciated as I'm "Green" when it comes to this type stuff. Thanks!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Too vague, too many options.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

how much money have you saved?


----------



## tinaanddave (Jan 18, 2012)

Wood is not a good choice for most basements. If you must do wood floors, lay a subfloor first. Maybe use cedar for some sort of storage closet? Use mold-proof sheetrock for walls.


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm doing my basement in a cabin/small house in the N GA hills. It is only a bit larger than yours. 

I'm going for a looks that's not quite as rustic as yours but still with a cosy cabin flavor (I hope). I'll have a beam over the center of the large front room and 2 post on the side supporting it. They'll trim out in pine and then do a warm stain that'll be a darker cherry look I think. 

I talked to a few flooring places about what I could use and they all recommended a floating floor (laminate).

Maybe some of the cedar could be used as trim or trim over a beam?


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

error, sorry


----------

